# Suche jemanden wo MICH wirbt.



## SniperTrio (9. Juli 2016)

Sehr geehrte Community,

 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach jemandem wo Interesse hat mich zu Werben.

 

Kurz zu mir:

 

- Mein name ist Marek

- Ich bin 21 Jahre alt.

- Bin ein Deutsch/Italienischer Streamer von twitch.tv und YT am anfang meiner Karriere 

 

Was ich biete:

 

- Viel Zeit unter der Woche und am Wochenende.

- wäre bereit mehrere Charaktere hochzuzocken.

- Teamspeak oder Skype & Headset.

- Geistige Reife

- Viel Erfahrung was WoW und Werbt einen Freund im allgemeinen angeht.

- Gamecard dass Ihr euer Mount nach Abschluss von WeF bekommt.

 

Was ich verlange:

 

- Battlechest 6.0

- Mindestalter von 16 Jahren.

- ebenfalls Zeit

- zocken auf einem gut besiedeltem Server

- Rest beruht sich alles auf Freiwilliger Basis.

 

Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht würde ich WeF nebenbei noch Streamen.

 

Habe Ich dein Interesse geweckt?

 

Dann adde mich entweder via Skype: blacksnack16

oder schreibe mir hier eine PN.


----------



## NRqe (12. Juli 2016)

Hab dir mal eine PN geschrieben


----------

